# Wheres the Salamanders tactics?



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Well ive searched the whole fourm and i havnt found a single topic on Salamanders. So i've decided to start it up right here with the help of fellow space marine players. Now things to start up on the first topic.

*VulKan'Hestan*
Now from what I can see is that he cant be by himself, simply because he does not have eternal warrior and although he has a 2+ save and 3+ invul if he loses it he dies, so the best choice is to put him in a unit. The best place for him to go in my opinion is a TH/SS squad of termys, not only is he probaby going to go first so you get to get in a few attacks before the squad gets hit but, all the termys weapons are now master crafted, put them in a redemer and watc the fun insue.

As far as other tactics for him and his army, lets discuss it further for a while and see where it goes.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Lots of flamers and meltas. Dreadnoughts, MM bikes and MM/HF landspeeders backed up by pods. Termies are okay, and that's probably where he should go if you include them. The redeemer isn't wonderful. Very easy to avoid. The crusader is the best LR transport imo.

There's no tactica because his tactics are quite obvious. He makes the good parts of the marine codex better, so use him with the good SM units and you'll do better.

I don't like termies + LR + vulkan. That's ~700pts which is a HUGE chunk. Meltas and flamers are close range weapons, so get to the enemy faster. Use pods for your tac squads, and support with dreads in pods.

All I can think of right now.


----------

